# Teich gegen meinen Willen



## Joela (18. Juli 2007)

Nur ganz kurze Vorstellung: (Muss ja gleich wieder an meinen Teich!) 
Also erstmal freu ich mich, dass sich hier kluge Leute zusammengefunden haben, die Ahnung und Liebe zu ein paar Litern Wasser im Garten haben. Und solche, die die Ahnung noch bekommen sollen. 
Von Anfang an und der ist noch nicht lange her: Im April rief mein Sohn mit seinen Freunden aus dem Garten: Mama, wo willst du denn den Teich hin haben?
Die Kerle hatten Langeweile. Vom Teich war vor einem Jahr die Rede gewesen, darum  verstand ich ein paar Sekunden nicht, was sie wollten. Aber sie machten ernst: Alle fünf hatten eine Schaufel und setzten mich ziemlich unter Druck: Jetzt oder nie!
Also sagte ich: DA! Und sie gruben. Als sie fertig waren, hatten sie ein nierenförmiges Loch, über drei mal vier Meter groß gegraben, an der tiefsten Stelle 1,30 m. 
Es wurde Folie besorgt und da wir starken Regen hatten war es in ein paar Wochen, mit Hilfe vieler Kannen aus der Regentonne, voll. 
Dann bekam ich einen schweren Miniskusriss, musste ins Krankenhaus und alles lag im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes bis vor zwei Wochen brach. Die Jungs hatten keinen Kopf für Pflanzen und Fische. 
Letzte Woche sah ich morgens raus und wunderte mich: über nacht hatte ich die größte Erbsensuppe, die ich je gesehen hatte. Man konnte die Hand nicht mehr sehen, falls man sich überwand, sie reinzuhalten. 
Pumpe wurde gekauft und alles Wasser ausgepumpt. War ja auch sonst nichts im Teich drin. 
Dann kam Leitungswasser rein. Ca. 7.000 Liter. 
Da wir für Teichanlage schon spät im Jahr sind, waren im Baumarkt alle Pflanzen stark reduziert. Und ich ließ es nun auf eine gesunde Art im Teich grün werden. 
Darauf folgten Ärger und schlaflose Nächte: Innerhalb von Tagen hatten wir eine Mückenplage am Haus: Ursache mein Teich, ich züchtete sie ja. Dann bin ich in den Fachhandel und hab gefragt: Soll unkompliziert sein und Mücken fressen. Ich bekam __ Moderlieschen. 
Mittlerweile  bin ich kaum zu halten. Ich muss andauernd raus und zusehen, wie die Mückenlarven wegputzen. Die sind ja nicht satt zu kriegen. Sind die drollig. Ich will garantiert nie einen Karpfen. Wer so flinke Kerlchen bestauen kann, braucht keinen Karpfen. __ Muscheln hab ich auch reingetan; sind die hübsch, hatte ich vorher noch nie gesehen.  Ich staune immer, wie intensiv sich das Wasser um sie bewegt, obwohl sie es augenscheinlich selbst nicht tun. Sie filtern wohl das Wasser. Was für ein Wunder. Und jedesmal sind sie woanders.
Mein Mann geht nicht so gern in den Garten. Die Tochter auch nicht. Aber wo sind sie, nachdem wir den Teich haben, wenn ich sie suche? Ratet.  

So weit also.

Ganz liebe Grüße

Joela


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hallo Joela,
zunächt einmal ein herzliches welcome hier in unserer Ecke  

Du bist also praktisch von ein paar Halbstarken überrumpelt worden  
Jetzt haste den Salat.

Nu zeig mal Bilder, was die Halbstarken da gebuddelt haben


----------



## Doris (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hallo Joela

Ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns Teichbegeisterten.
Ja es stimmt, die __ Moderlieschen sind schon putzig. Wir hatten Anfangs 16 Stück und nun haben wir mehrere hundert. Man muss nur aufpassen, daß das Wasser nicht zu warm wird. Eine Wassertemperatur über 21 oder 24 Grad (weiß nicht mehr so genau) mögen sie nicht und läßt sie sterben.
Vermehren tun die sich wie blöd. 

Auch wenn du nun sagst, du brauchst keinen Karpen...Frau soll nie nie sagen. Sie schwimmen so anmutig durchs Wasser und lassen sich auch irgendwann streicheln. Ich bin hin und weg von unseren Koi. Oft sitze ich am Teich und locke sie an den Rand um sie zu streicheln. 

Icn wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem Teich und da wir gar nicht neugierig sind           würden wir uns über Bilder von deinem Teich riesig freuen.​


----------



## sabine71 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hi Joela,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier


----------



## katja (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

hallo joela,

auch von mir willkommen im :crazy: -forum!  


das ist ja eine klasse geschichte..... 



aber ich will keine bilder sehen 


:__ nase: :nase: :nase:


----------



## Joela (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo   
Leider komm ich erst jetzt dazu, mich ganz herzlich für die freundliche Begrüßung zu bedanken. (Hab mir gestern den Finger arg verletzt, konnte fast gar nichts mehr tun und humpel nun mit den Finger über die Tastatur.)

Tut das mal gut, einfach mal nett willkommen zu heißen  werden, vielen Dank! 

So, morgen ist nochmal ein Tag Arbeit am Teich angesagt, dann muss erstmal gut sein. Wir fahren in einen nahegelegenen Steinbruch und holen Steine für den Rand. Das lass ich meine Männer machen. 
Was ich schön finde: In diesem Steinbruch gibt es unzählige Fossilien, die man ganz offiziell nehmen darf. Alt grüßt jung, da liegen an unserem Baby-Teich millionenjahre alte verteinerte Reste eines uralten Meeres. 

Auch davon werd ich Bilder machen und euch senden. Erstmal aber sieht unser Teich gar nicht so doll aus, ich hab vor zwei Tagen auf Rat eines Verkäufers gardena aquamotion reingetan und nun ist er wieder trüb, der Teich. Das soll angeblich normal sein und bald vorüber. Hoffentlich hab ich da nix falsch gemacht. :? 

Unser Teich ist keine zwei Wochen alt und da geht es schon ordentlich ab. 
Die (Moder-) Lieschen haben sichdie Mückenlarven geholt, ich kann keine Larve mehr erkennen. 
Also was da so alles krabbelt. Ein kleiner schwarzer __ Käfer im Wasser und auf dem Land. __ Wasserläufer auf dem Wasser, __ Libellen schweben über allem und ... Schnaken :? 
Gibt es eine Fischart, die besonders gut mit dem Lieschen harmoniert, würdet ihr mir das was raten? 
Aber eigentlich ist es auch so schön. Einfach nur zukucken, was da so ankommt am Teich. 

Liebe Grüße 

Joela


----------



## sigfra (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hallo Joela...

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen...

...du hast einen "neuen" Teich... hast auch schon Lebewesen drin, an denen du dich erfreust...  

... dann sei so gut, und fang nicht an, irgendwelche Chemiekeulen in deinen Teich zu kippen, damit er klar wird.... bei Fischbesatz brauchst du nen richtigen Filter... usw.... und Pflanzen, davon jedoch nicht zu wenig...

und das wichtigste, was du brauchst.... GEDULD

dein Teich muß sich erst entwickeln... die Teichbiologie muß sich erst entwickeln... dann hast du über kurz oder lang auch wieder "klares" Wasser...

also... tu deinen Fischen usw. und auch dir etwas gutes...  ...deinen Teichbewohnern keine Chemie... und du sparst Geld...


----------



## Kevinacecombat (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Dann habe ich es offensichtlich falsch gemacht mein Teich existiert jetzt ein Jahr es ging alles glatt bis auf dieses Jahr!Algen ohne ENde und ich halt gleich mich schlau gemacht und BIOLOGISCHE CHEMIE reingekippt!Abe r ich muss sagen es hat aufgehört!
Und wieder alles in BUTTER!!!

Gruss Kevinacecombat


----------



## jochen (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hallo Kevin,



			
				Kevinacecombat schrieb:
			
		

> Dann habe ich es offensichtlich falsch gemacht mein Teich existiert jetzt ein Jahr es ging alles glatt bis auf dieses Jahr!Algen ohne ENde und ich halt gleich mich schlau gemacht und BIOLOGISCHE CHEMIE reingekippt!Abe r ich muss sagen es hat aufgehört!
> Und wieder alles in BUTTER!!!
> 
> Gruss Kevinacecombat



Du machst hier leider sehr vieles falsch...

siehe hier....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5844

ich denke mal deine Ratschläge und Tipps die du hier vergibst sind sehr unglaubwürdig, und führen Teichneulinge leider dazu große Fehler zu machen.
Wir sind hier ein sachliches Forum und keine Spielwiese für Träumer.


----------



## sigfra (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*



			
				Joela schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Teich ist keine zwei Wochen alt und da geht es schon ordentlich ab.



Hallo....

   was denn nun... hier schreibst du 2 Wochen ist dein Teich alt.... und  2 Beiträge weiter oben steht 1 Jahr...


----------



## sigfra (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*



			
				Kevinacecombat schrieb:
			
		

> Dann habe ich es offensichtlich falsch gemacht mein Teich existiert jetzt ein Jahr es ging alles glatt bis auf dieses Jahr!
> Gruss Kevinacecombat




Hallo ...

hier steht jetzt ein Jahr ....


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

hallo frank!

ich glaube, jetzt bist du durcheinander gekommen  

joela hat ihren teich zwei wochen und kevindingens.. ein jahr!


----------



## sigfra (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hallo....



    


... dann nehm ich alles zurück...


----------



## sigfra (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hallo Jochen....

kann es sein, das mit Beitrag Nr. 8 etwas nicht stimmt ? ... 

der ist doch irgendwie hier falsch... auch wenn du die Uhrzeiten vergleichst..

ich hab irgendwann nachts geschrieben... und sein Beitrag ist von 11 Uhr nochwas... vom gleichen Tag...:crazy: 

... deswegen bin ich da durcheinander gekommen... 

... sowas kannste mit mir am hellichten Sonntag nicht machen... gell...


----------



## Joela (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hallo Frank, 

das klingt tatsächlich sehr irreführend, was ich da geschrieben hab.
Also wir haben uns ein altes Haus gekauft und vor einem Jahr darüber GESPROCHEN, vielleicht mal, irgendwann mal, einen Teich anzulegen. Und dann gingen die Renovierungsarbeiten am Haus los und wir waren ziemlich am Ende mit unseren Kräften. 
Und dann im April diesen Jahres hatten die Jungs Langeweile (weil die Renovierungsarbeiten abgeschlossen waren... ;-) ; 
 zur selben Zeit, also im April, hab ich mir ein Knieproblem eingehandelt, alles musste liegen bleiben, 

und jetzt erst, Mitte Juli 2007 konnten wir so richtig anfangen. 

Tut mir leid, wenn mein Beitrag verwirrend war. 

Liebe Grüße 

Joela


----------



## Joela (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hallo! 

Wenn ich das gewusst hätte. 

Das ganze Wochenende schmöker ich nun schon im Forum rum und ich glaub, da steht mehr, als ein Fachbuch bringen kann. 

Unserem Teich geht es langsam besser, das Wasser ist noch trüb, aber wir haben eine Druckfilterpumpe von aquagarden mit UVC-Licht für 15.000 Liter gekauft. War das teuer. Wird vom Urlaubsgeld abgezogen. Wenns hart kommt, machen wir Urlaub am Teich! 

Die Anschaffung lief parallel mit meiner Leserei im Forum, so dass ich mir im mom nicht sicher bin, wirklich richtig gehandelt zu haben. Aber wir hatten den Eindruck, schnell reagieren zu müssen, da es immer schlimmer mit dem Wasser wurde. Zudem vermute ich, dass es gerade um die Teichpumpen sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt. Wir haben uns auf den Rat des Verkäufers verlassen müssen. 

So! Was ich, glaub ich, bis jetzt von euch gelernt hab:

Soweit ich bis jetzt verstanden habe: Die 15 Pflanzen am Teich, die ich bis jetzt da eingebracht hab, sind einfach zu wenig. Pflanzen zehren Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser und die fehlen dann den Algen, und die haben sich ja bei mir wie verrückt vermehrt.  Ich habe die Pflanzen, die schon drin  sind in ein Gemisch aus Teicherde (Baumarkt) und Spielesand gesetzt. Obendrauf Kiesel. 
Also muss ich jetzt noch mehr Pflanzen besorgen. 
Am besten wären wohl so richtige Hau-weg-den-Dreck-Pflanzen, Wasserreinigungspflanzen. - Da hab ich mir gerade eine fette Liste aus dem Forum rauskopiert. Damit geh ich nachher in den Baumarkt. Ist ja alles schon reduziert. Wer legt sich denn jetzt noch einen Teich an!  
Und gibt es unter diesen Pflanzen welche, die *besonders* stark filtern? Davon würde ich dann mehr nehmen. 
Dann hab ich über dieses geheimnisvolle Substrat gelesen: Lehm und Sand. Oder Granulat. Also muss die Teicherde, die noch im Sack da liegt, nicht in den Teich. Weil die Pflanzen, die Nährstoffe, die sie brauchen, aus dem Wasser bekommen. Hab ich hier gelesen. Grad jetzt keine Erde in den Teich, wo wir versuchen, ein Gleichgewicht im Wasser herzustellen, bzw. herstellen zu lassen, soll ich wohl besser die Erde aus dem Wasser lassen. Aha.  
Also das mit dem Substrat, das kann ich nicht umsetzen, das ist mir einfach zu schwer, jemanden zu finden, der hier bei uns genau das richtige hat. 
Ginge da auch der einfache Spiele-Sand aus dem Baumarkt? Den hab ich nämlich da liegen.
Und dann bin ich billig an neue Jutesäcke gekommen. Aus denen wollte ich Pflanztaschen herstellen. Haltet ihr das für eine gute Idee? Oder kann die Jute beim Zersetzen das Wasser auch belasten?

Die __ Moderlieschen sind mir zu still. Sie üben sich zwar noch nicht im Rückenschwimmen. Aber ich mach mir trotzdem Sorgen.   Ich seh sie fast kaum noch. 

Nun weiss ich auch, dass ich im Fachgeschäft nicht richtig beraten worden bin. Nämlich: Grad hab ich hier gelesen, dass ein UVC-Licht für die __ Schnecken, über die ich doch so froh war, überhaupt nicht nützlich ist, dass es den Tieren sogar schaden kann. Was hab ich da nur gemacht! Und was jetzt? Pumpe ausschalten und Algen wachsen lassen? - Oder Schnecken aus dem UVC-Licht gereinigtem Wasser retten und woanders einsetzen? Oder besonders viel Sand um die Tierchen geben? 
Frauofrau. 
Riesig gefreut hab ich mich über die Tipps, die die Trockenmauer betreffen. Die haben wir auch am Teich. Das wird bald auch bei uns umgesetzt. 

Gestern abend haben wir unseren Wasser-Garten so richtig schön in Scene gesetzt: mit Lämpchen und so. Da sieht man das Halbfertige nicht und man ahnen, wie es einmal wird, wenn es dann fertig ist. 

Übrigens: mein Sohn nennt uns schon Teich-Fetischsten ...  

Und versprochen: Bilder folgen. 

Liebe Grüße 

Joela


----------



## Joela (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hallo und guten Abend, 

also nur so zur Info: ich habs jetzt geschafft und Bilder gemacht und sogar eine Galerie angelegt. Ich weiss, es gibt wichtigeres als meinen Teich. 
Und vielleicht bekomm ich jetzt eine kleine Antwort auf meine Fragen? 

Liebe Grüße 

Gertrud alias Joela


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Servus Gertrud

Schöne Bilder vom Teich zeigst du uns  

Ich finde dein Teichwasser schaut gar nicht schlecht aus, auf dem Muschelbild kan man überhaupt keine Algen erkennen  

Zum UV und __ Schnecken  oder doch __ Muscheln kann ich dich leider nicht beraten, habe weder das eine noch das andere am Teich gehabt. Auch __ Moderlieschen habe ich keine gehalten.

Hierzu werden sich schon noch die Spezis zu Wort melden.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hi,

also stark zehrende Pflanzen gibt es einige - allerdings sind zwei davon für einen Folienteich nicht so der Bringer (__ Schilfrohr und der große __ Rohrkolben).
Was ich empfehlen kann: 
Einheimische Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie 
__ Kalmus
__ Binsen
__ Seggen (haben einen großen Ausbreitungsdrang)
Teichsimse (gilt wohl selbiges)
kleinere Rohrkolben
__ Wasserfenchel (nicht essbar!)
__ Bachminze

Und natürlich alles, was Du an Unterwasserpflanzen bekommen kannst. Irgendwo hier im Forum schwimmt noch eine Pflanzenliste von "Steingarnele" als Anhang herum.
Am Ende setzt sich eh das durch, das mit Deinen Wasserwerten klar kommt - und das ist nicht immer das, was einem selbst so vorschwebt.
Ergo: Der Teich macht, was er will.  

Die Jute wird Dir höchstwahrs. vergammeln - ich würde statt dessen Ufermatte oder Kunstrasenreste (gut ausspülen) verwenden. 
Das hält dann "ewig" (bis zum nächsten Umbau  ).
Der Spielesand aus dem Baumarkt soll laut einigen Forenmitgliedern zu fein sein und damit eher zu Fäulnisprozessen neigen. Ich probier gerade Putzsand (gelb) und Estrichsand aus - allerdings nur mit 2-4cm Schichtdicke - da fault nix!
Was ebenfalls als Substrat gehen würde: feiner Kies.
Hauptsache ist, das Substrat enthält keine Nährstoffe, ist nicht scharfkantig und nicht zu grob (Mulmablagerungen)!

Die UVC sollte den __ Schnecken eigentlich nicht schaden - dafür aber __ Muscheln. Denn die ernähren sich von dem, was die UVC killt..... 
Natürlich "freuen" sich Muscheln über viel Sand/feinen Kies, in den sie sich gut eingraben können.  
Schnecken wandern viel zu schnell durch den Teich, daher vermute ich, dass Du da was verwechselt hast. 

Ich hoffe, ich habe die Fragen halbwegs beantwortet. Sie waren in dem riesigen Textbrocken kaum auszumachen.
Daher hat vielleicht auch keiner geantwortet.


----------



## Teichfutzi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Also ich hab die besten Erfahrungen mit __ Hornkraut gemacht. Hat bei mir innerhalb von einem Monat das Algenproblem fast ganz gelöst. Ich hatte nur einen kleinen Trieb der jetzt schon insgesamt 2meter messen dürfte.


----------



## Plätscher (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

Hallo Benjamin,

hast du mal auf das Datum des Threads geschaut?
Willkommen in 2008  

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Teichfutzi (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teich gegen meinen Willen*

natürlich...


----------

